# Masseter Muscle



## lcole7465 (Oct 12, 2020)

My provider wants to do a bilateral masseter muscle injection. Most of what I'm finding is for a botox injection (CPT 64611 or 64612). At this point, my doctor is looking at a Depo-Medrol injection to this muscle. Would it be the same code for the botox injection or would a trigger point code (20552) be more appropriate?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SharonCollachi (Oct 12, 2020)

64611-64612 is for chemodenervation.  Chemodenervation is the use of chemical agents to produce neuromuscular blockade for the purpose of selective weakening of specific muscles, or muscle groups. This can be botox or other chemical agents used for this purpose. 

I doubt that depo-medrol would block the nerve signals, although I'm not a doctor.

So what is the purpose of the depo-medrol injection?


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Oct 15, 2020)

Masseter muscle is innervated by a division of the trigeminal nerve.    I believe you would use 64400 for this.  I would just double check with your provider that this is the reason.  

Melissa Harris, CPC
Pain Management


----------

